# Italian regulations for non-EU nationals - prohibitive?



## Roisiniom (1 d ago)

Hi everyone,
Came across this forum while searching for this issue online. We would really love to move to Italy, but this issue seems to be an obstacle. I have an Irish passport, my husband has a UK passport, although he was born in Germany to a German parent. We lived in Germany for years and eventually returned to GB. Five years ago we purchased a holiday home in Germany again, but sold it last year, for a variety of reasons. We presently live in the Netherlands. As our daughter lives here this is no issue. We are registered. 

However, the Italian regulations appear to be prohibitive for us. I have seen some references to obtaining EU nationality but am unaware that this would help in any way. As I understand it all those who register in Italy are required to conform to this ruling, whether or not EU citizen. Or does anyone know of how this might benefit us? Thank you.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

No you've misunderstood something.

Are you looking to move fulltime? All you'll have to do is register for residence hitting the relatively low income level. Assuming you aren't working. 



https://www.comune.roma.it/PCR/resources/cms/documents/MUN15_011378820_iscrizione_anagrafica_cittadini_comunitari.pdf





> € 5.577,00 Richiedente € 8.365,50 Richiedente + 1 familiare € 11.154,00 Richiedente + 2 familiari Richiedente+2 o + minori di 14 anni € 13.942,50 Richiedente +3 familiari Richiedente+1 familiare+2 o più minori di 14 anni € 16.731,00 Richiedente + 4 familiar


That didn't quote well . I also think at least the first amount has gone up. But at the time of that document a couple would need just under €8400. Honestly even that would likely be too low for a single person to live well but the amounts aren't an issue for most people


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I should mention you might need health care if you aren't retired. If you have an EU pension I think that's waived.


----------



## Roisiniom (1 d ago)

NickZ said:


> No you've misunderstood something.
> 
> Are you looking to move fulltime? All you'll have to do is register for residence hitting the relatively low income level. Assuming you aren't working.
> 
> ...


Many thanks, NickZ for your reply. The original post was in another topic so just to clarify: We wish to retire to Italy. And as I understand it anybody who registers, EU or not, has to prove a certain income. The amounts you mention are not excessive at all. No problem. But I understood that joint income must be 38k p.a. Which would be problematic. We wouldn't be paying rent and so our outgoings are not so high. We manage in excruciatingly expensive NL atm. I need to run document through translator (love Italian language and speedy learning is top of my list) but it does seem that the amounts differ greatly between my quote and yours.

Would be wonderful if Italy is possible. We hope to move within the next few months. France would be second choice. But Italy is where my heart is.


----------



## Roisiniom (1 d ago)

My download seems to have morphed into English.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

No. You're confusing the requirement for a visa and the requirement for residence. An EU citizen and their spouse doesn't need a visa.

Truth is in reality you don't even absolutely need to register for residence. Yes it's legally required. But they can't do anything to you if you don't. But without residence you wouldn't be able to sign up for the health service. You'd pay extra for your utilities. You wouldn't be able to buy an Italian plated car.


----------



## Roisiniom (1 d ago)

NickZ said:


> No. You're confusing the requirement for a visa and the requirement for residence. An EU citizen and their spouse doesn't need a visa.
> 
> Truth is in reality you don't even absolutely need to register for residence. Yes it's legally required. But they can't do anything to you if you don't. But without residence you wouldn't be able to sign up for the health service. You'd pay extra for your utilities. You wouldn't be able to buy an Italian plated car.


Thank you so much for clarifying. Of course it is a matter of registration, as we have done here. We have registered with our daughter here so it was very simple. I hope it is just as easy to register an independent address. I think there were questions regarding our financial situation. But as I understand it the document is an EU document which applies to all eu countries. Will read in more detail. Your response has made my day.


----------

